# Click Pens



## Jgrden (Jul 19, 2010)

What do you suggest for a smooth operating, mechanically sound, CLICK type pen?? I am aiming at a Atlas but know that there has been discussion and preferences on which click pens operate smoothly and last long.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

None !!! .... That said the long click is one of the best of the click pens . I've never had any real problems with the Slimline Pro but many others have . I don't like the Sierras , they sound cheap and people loose that little thingy all the time or you gotta shorten the tube to work without it .


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 19, 2010)

I dislike sierras also, so I only offer the Polaris if someone is wanting a click


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> None !!! .... That said the long click is one of the best of the click pens . I've never had any real problems with the Slimline Pro but many others have . I don't like the Sierras , they sound cheap and people loose that little thingy all the time or you gotta shorten the tube to work without it .


 
I have never made a click pen ....... guess I haven't missed out on a thing!


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 19, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> None !!! .... That said the long click is one of the best of the click pens . I've never had any real problems with the Slimline Pro but many others have . I don't like the Sierras , they sound cheap and people loose that little thingy all the time or you gotta shorten the tube to work without it .


Butch: that is the comment I was looking for but could not remember the details. Thank you.
John


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 19, 2010)

I am assuming you find these; long click, Climline Pro and Polaris on Penn State Ind.?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

No , I get the long click from Aaron here in the classifieds or from his site www.laulauwood.net and the Slimline Pro from PSI . The atlas , polaris and most of the other click pens have too many problems and I won't use them .


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 19, 2010)

Polaris is PSI also


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 19, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Polaris is PSI also


I am going to visit them now. Thanks again. I want to make a real good click pen for my doctor. He is a Texas, A & M Grad.


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 19, 2010)

I've not had any issues with the polaris, but sure have with the sierra


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 19, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> I've not had any issues with the polaris, but sure have with the sierra


Stay away from the Sierra. Okay. I want a durable, smooth operating mechanism. The way my doctor made my heart run: smooth, without a hitch and without looking for a part.


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 19, 2010)

I can understand that John. I carried a polaris click for 2 yrs, til my daughter decided she liked it better than I did


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been using a Polaris for several weeks and the only problem I have had is I forget to click before I put it back in my shirt pocket. The wife is not happy! The long click from Lau Lau has been my favorite for several years though.


----------



## el_d (Jul 19, 2010)

Yupp love the long Click.... I have made a few shorter Sierra(got rid of the nipple) and have'nt had any problems with them.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 7, 2010)

I know I am late to the party but the Vertex from PSI is smooth operating and has a good weight to it. One had one bad one, it seemed to get better as I clicked it.


----------



## Dudley Young (Aug 7, 2010)

The Vertex is the smoothest one i've made. Made a long click today and it's not bad.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 8, 2010)

John, I've made several dozen Long click pens and Pencils, (pencils are from CSUSA) pens fro Lau Lau and have not had a single problem the mechanism is incredibly solid feeling, on both.


----------



## ELCAMINO63 (Aug 8, 2010)

the one i found that most like male and females they feel solid and theyre silent click is the penn state industries vertex pen it comes in chrome and gun metal and have a nut and bold quality to them .


----------



## KiltedGunn (Aug 8, 2010)

I love the Long Clicks (I buy them from Aaron or CSUSA) and think the Sierras feel cheap...but since there isn't a Resin Saver for the Long Click and two of the labels I cast needed to be on click pens, since they're easier to use at work than a twist or two piece, I simply replaced the Sierra spring with a Long Click spring and it feels MUCH better!

Still has that annoying little nipple thingy (even though I shortened it to use the standard length Sierra tubes), but I warned the customers...and I have extras if they lose them.

Now I need to find a source for Long Click springs!!!


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 8, 2010)

Now I need to find a source for Long Click springs!!! :rolleyes:[/quote said:
			
		

> http://richardlgreenwald.com/spring-p-144.html


----------



## KenV (Aug 8, 2010)

Just got in some of the Sierra Elegant Beauty Click Pens -- note that the tube is shorter, the nib addition for the parker refill is not there.   Test operation of the click seems to feel good.   These are Chrome version and look pretty good.

Will get a few done in the next few weeks and see how they work with my favorite refills (Fisher and Schmidt 9000).


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 9, 2010)

KenV said:


> Just got in some of the Sierra Elegant Beauty Click Pens -- note that the tube is shorter, the nib addition for the parker refill is not there.   Test operation of the click seems to feel good.   These are Chrome version and look pretty good.
> 
> Will get a few done in the next few weeks and see how they work with my favorite refills (Fisher and Schmidt 9000).


Send one my way. I'll test it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 9, 2010)

Dudley Young said:


> The Vertex is the smoothest one i've made. Made a long click today and it's not bad.


Your Vertex has my curiosity  going. :biggrin:


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 9, 2010)

I've made a number of the Sierra's with no problems.  I always shorten the tube and toss the little extension though.  I know the person getting the pen will lose it.  I have only done 2 long clicks.  One works flawlessly, the other works for a while then stops, if I take the refill out and put it back it starts working again. Not something I can sell or even give away.


----------



## txbob (Aug 9, 2010)

*Pen for a Texas Aggie....*



Jgrden said:


> I want to make a real good click pen for my doctor. He is a Texas, A & M Grad.



Stick with a click pen. If he's a Texas Aggie he prolly can't operate a twist pen.

txbob


----------



## jedgerton (Aug 9, 2010)

Another vote for the long click pen.  I use one daily and it has never given any trouble.  I don't think you will be disappointed (nor will your Aggie friend).

John


----------



## Paladin (Aug 9, 2010)

*+1*



jedgerton said:


> Another vote for the long click pen. I use one daily and it has never given any trouble. I don't think you will be disappointed (nor will your Aggie friend). John


 
This is my daily carry "Big Click"...






made of Honduran Rosewood Burl. Bought the blank here and the kit from CSUSA.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 10, 2010)

txbob said:


> Stick with a click pen. If he's a Texas Aggie he prolly can't operate a twist pen.
> 
> txbob


OUCH !!!!!  :cowboy: But what the heck, you can't spell probably.

Heh, heh, heh. Gotcha. :biggrin:


----------



## drGeek (Aug 10, 2010)

In my little part of the world (medical), everybody wants click pens.  That's cause we want to be able to click the ball point out and in with one hand!  I won't tell you what we're doing with the other!!!


----------



## renowb (Aug 10, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> I am going to visit them now. Thanks again. I want to make a real good click pen for my doctor. He is a Texas, A & M Grad.


 
John, you know how many aggies it takes to make a click pen...?  Just kidding!  Show us your pen when you are finished.


----------



## PenPal (Aug 10, 2010)

My recent PITH swap pen a Vertex in Brown Mallee.

Love the kit regards Peter.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 10, 2010)

John,
    I ditched the click 6 years ago after about three. I did however, make a VERTEX by demand, recently. I bought two and carry one with me daily for testing purposes as I liked the one I made for the customer. I have to say, after about three months and alot of use, it still feels like new and it is growing on me. I'd recommend you order a couple and try them. The black TN and chrome look good, the satin silver does not, IMHO.


----------



## Mack C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> I've made a number of the Sierra's with no problems. I always shorten the tube and toss the little extension though. I know the person getting the pen will lose it. I have only done 2 long clicks. One works flawlessly, the other works for a while then stops, if I take the refill out and put it back it starts working again. Not something I can sell or even give away.


Hey Rick; I had that same problem with a Long Click from CS USA. I just called them and they are sending a new transmission! This one was in Blk. Ti.

Did you get yours from WWW?


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been experiencing a problem with carrying a long click pen.  When I release my seat built on my delivery van, it catches the click button on my long click in my shirt pocket.  Sends the pen flying out of my pocket.  But hey the pen takes the beating and keeps on clicking!!!


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 11, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> Hey Rick; I had that same problem with a Long Click from CS USA. I just called them and they are sending a new transmission! This one was in Blk. Ti.
> 
> Did you get yours from WWW?



No I got it from Woodpenpro.  I got playing with it again after my post and I think I figured out what the problem was.  It appears to be the spring.  If I put it on one way it is tight on the refill and it is loose in the other direction.  Looks like it is binding up when I put it on so it is a tight fit over the refill.  Half a dozen operations and the pen jams, reverse the spring and I can't get it to jam.


----------

